# Hello...



## Milt G. (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello, My name is Milt Guinette
New to Martial Talk.
Looking forward to some helpful information and input.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard Milt, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks!
Looking forward to it!
Milt G.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 11, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello, again...
Guess I could give more info.  
Started in Kenpo in 1969 in San Rafael, CA.  Have studied mostly Tracy's, but spent about 10 years in Kosho-Ryu. (1990's-ish, Juchnik method)  Currently working with a local American Kenpo school.
Looking forward to learning more about Kenpo and the related arts.  Actually, more about martial arts in general.
Thanks for the "welcome"...  I appreciate it!
Milt G.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 11, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello Milt, welcome to MT


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MT,  enjoy your stay !


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Great to meet you


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Milt,

Welcome to Martialtalk, good to have you aboard.  

Lamont


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 13, 2009)

Blindside said:


> Hi Milt,
> 
> Welcome to Martialtalk, good to have you aboard.
> 
> Lamont


 

Hey, Lamont...
Good to hear from you.  Sorry I missed your visit when last in my area.
Have a good one!
Milt G.


----------

